# Older Craftsman Snowblower identification



## Dean (Mar 20, 2015)

I need help getting a model number for my Craftsman 5/23 snowblower. It was made in the 80's and the model number sticker has either fallen off or rubbed off. It has a Made in Canada sticker on it so I'm assuming its different from the American made models. Engine number is 143 7 41 32 and it has a Tecumseh carb number 632107. Thanks for any help.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Sorry I cant help you with the Blower model.
Hopefully someone here can.
I can tell you that engine number is a Tecumseh H30-35337P if that helps any.


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

*Craftsman information resource?*

I know where I can go to look up the model and year of a Toro blower, but have not yet been able to find something comparable for craftsman. I just picked up a 3/20 SS, model 536.884310 and would like to know the year. No luck looking on the sears site (does not mean it was there, but I could not find it). Wondering if it is there somewhere, or if a parts seller may have something.


----------

